# "Cheap & Cheerful"



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I started a thread a while back with running recaps of $5 and under Cuban cigars. But as prices increase it probably makes more sense to discuss "cheap & cheerfuls" without strict adherence to absolute pricing (though I have not avoided that completely). Here's the old thread, if you're interested in more detail about some of these cigars:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/211138-greatest-cc-hits-under-5-00-a.html

I guess there are just about as many definitions of "cheap & cheerfuls" as there are people interested in them. But for me there are some distinct sub-categories that help me more clearly define them in my own mind.

*Cheap & Cheerful Bullseyes*
These are regular production cigars that were once-upon-a-time machine-made, but have been fully hand-made with long filler since 2002. Yet prices of these have typically remained lower than comparably sized cigars that were traditionally and always handmade long filler. For me these epitomize "cheap & cheerfuls" and are primarily what I think of when I hear the term.

While there are some smaller RG cigars that fit this category, my own sensibilities dictate that I focus on those in the 39 to 42 RG range. Note also that the ones packaged only as tubos do tend to cost a bit more and may be tough to find under $5.

H.Upmann Coronas Major (tubos)
H.Upmann Coronas Minor (tubos)
H.Upmann Majestics
H.Upmann Regalias
Hoyo de Monterrey Palmas Extra
Partagas Aristocrats
Partagas Coronas Junior (tubos)
Partagas Coronas Senior (tubos)
Partagas Habaneros
Partagas Mille Fleurs
Partagas Petit Coronas Especiales
Partagas de Luxe (tubos)
Partagas Super Partagas
Punch Coronations (tubos)
Punch Petit Coronations (tubos)
Romeo y Julieta Belvederes
Romeo y Julieta Coronitas en Cedro
Romeo y Julieta Mille Fleurs
Romeo y Julieta Regalias de Londres
Romeo y Julieta Romeo No.1 (tubos)
Romeo y Julieta Romeo No.2 (tubos)
Romeo y Julieta Romeo No.3 (tubos)

*Step-ups - Inexpensive Main-Line Cigars*
By my definition these are cigars that have always been handmade, but still fall into price-points that compete favorably with the above list, typically selling for only slightly more than comparably sized "cheap & cheerfuls". These include all minutos, most marevas (PC's), and some of the newer short cigars. Where the cut-off lands is up to the individual, of course, but for me at the moment I figure about $5 each is a reasonable limit. However, I include some that only qualify when you catch them on-sale. As prices continue to creep up, that's going to be a moving target. But, with patience you can still find most of these in the $5-ish range as of this writing.

Minutos:
Bolivar Coronas Junior
Partagas Shorts
Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas
San Cristobal de la Habana El Principe

Marevas:
Bolivar Petit Coronas
Fonseca Cosacos (actually not a mareva, but close)
Hoyo de Monterrey Coronations (tubos)
Montecristo No.4 (??? getting harder to fond these for $5, but still theoretically possible ???)
Partagas Capitols (??? pending new release, pricing unknown ???)
Por Larranaga Petit Coronas
Rafael Gonzalez Petit Coronas
Romeo y Julieta Cedros de Luxe No.3
Romeo y Julieta Club Kings (??? pending new release, pricing unknown ???)
Romeo y Julieta Petit Coronas
Sancho Panza Non Plus

Shorties and new breed:
H.Upmann Half Coronas
Montecristo Media Coronas (???)
Vegueros Entretiempos ($$$ I've caught these on-sale under $5 only once, usually paying about $5.50)
Vegueros Mananitas
Vegueros Tapados ($$$ I've caught these on-sale under $5 a few times, usually paying about $5.50)

*Cheap, but not so Cheerful* 
Naturally enough, many people's "cheap & cheerfuls" include short filler cigars such as Jose L Piedra, Quinteros and La Fleur de Cano (regular production), as well as individual short filler in other lines like Fonsecas Delicias, Por Larranaga Panetelas, and Rafael Gonzalez Panetelas Extra. Personally, I find most of these meet the "cheap" requirement, but fall short on the "cheerful" end. So, I think of these more as "budget stretchers" or the "yard 'gars" of the Cuban realm. Same goes for "Peso Cigars" one occasionally finds available, though really intended only for locals in their home market, and all the ICT machine-made minis, clubs, and puritos.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Many of these are on my wish lists and, I also enjoy quite a few of those listed. Great thread with more than enough suggestions to keep one occupied and smoking well.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I don’t mind a little controversy.:grin2:
What’s the reason to smoke an uncheerful, aka short filler. 
Is it just for the sake of smoking? Is it to save money because you smoke several sticks a day? If you say, “they don’t taste bad”, you’re tastebuds may be so far gone it doesn’t really matter and we’ll just have to agree to disagree. The latter is the only logical reason I have at this time, but I’m open to enlightenment. 
I liken it to a beer fan intentionally reaching for a warm can of (insert crappy beer here), or choosing a Sams Cola. 
I’m not a leaf snob but I’d gladly smoke any of the several tolerable nc out there for under $4, or not smoke at all for a couple days, than puff on a cc shortfiller. I’ve tried several and they’re just too awful to finish.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Rondo said:


> I don't mind a little controversy.:grin2:
> What's the reason to smoke an uncheerful, aka short filler.
> Is it just for the sake of smoking? Is it to save money because you smoke several sticks a day? If you say, "they don't taste bad", you're tastebuds may be so far gone it doesn't really matter and we'll just have to agree to disagree. The latter is the only logical reason I have at this time, but I'm open to enlightenment.
> I liken it to a beer fan intentionally reaching for a warm can of (insert crappy beer here), or choosing a Sams Cola.
> I'm not a leaf snob but I'd gladly smoke any of the several tolerable nc out there for under $4, or not smoke at all for a couple days, than puff on a cc shortfiller. I've tried several and they're just too awful to finish.


I'll play devil's advocate here. 
I like to smoke them while tinkering on something. I can clinch it without worry, set it down and forget about it without worry or pitch it if necessary. No harm no foul. Sure, taste isn't always consistent but they fit my needs at times. Occasionally you get one or two of the flavors that remind you that you're smoking Cuban tobacco which is nice for a cigar that concentration is a non issue. Are they a first choice? No but, they have a spot for now. There is a lot to be had for $2'more though. Those are what I'm chasing now.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

I don't have the experience of the above posters, but I must be burnt out as well as being a cheap bastard because I like the Quinteroo Londres Extra. I have smoked cheap and cheerfuls on this list that have I enjoyed less for sure. I have some Jose Piedra Brevas that for me taste just as good as some of the other cheerfuls. Heck I smoked a punch-punch that I thought was just comparable in enjoyment to the Brevas. It could have been the humidity being too on the punch though, and maybe the age. Anyway I will happily smoke more of these, especially the QLE.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

If short filler cigars are what you guys want to discuss then I guess I should have started a thread on Cuban Dog Rockets, eh?

More power to ya' if you can stomach Quints and JLP's, but please do not conflate them with the range of reasonably priced long fillers that represent the truest values in "cheap & cheerfuls".


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

I quite enjoy the HUHC, HUCM, Super Partagas, and Romeo y Julieta Milles Fleurs as well. I have seen them for 3-5 bucks a smoke. They are all great value smokes. I do quite like your list and do want to try a bunch of cigars on it.


----------



## BaconandEggs (Jun 4, 2016)

One cigar I enjoy is the RYJ Coronitas En Cedro. I think you can find them for under $5. The taste is simple yet enjoyable for me.

I had a bad experience with Quinteros though. Received a box, and ROTT one was plugged (yes my fault for smoking ROTT but hey...). Waited 6 months... 5 more were plugged. 1 year later, still plugged. I gave up on them, they are withering away in my cooler for now. On the other hand, the taste was something else! It had notes of freshly made cardboard and wood straight from the ply.

Maybe I have fakes?! Fake Quinteros?! Haha. 

I know it's bad to go off of the experience I had with one box of Quinteros. But for me (my opinion only), I don't mind spending the extra $20 or $30 to know that I will get something that smokes and tastes better (PMF, RYJMF, etc).

But in the end, the old PUFF verbiage - Like what you smoke/ smoke what you like (whichever order it goes in)

Cheers!


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

I guess I got lucky with my box of QLE as I have smoked a half dozen of them and none were plugged. They do have flakey ash and require touchups though.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Rondo said:


> I don't mind a little controversy.:grin2:
> What's the reason to smoke an uncheerful, aka short filler.
> Is it just for the sake of smoking? Is it to save money because you smoke several sticks a day? If you say, "they don't taste bad", you're tastebuds may be so far gone it doesn't really matter and we'll just have to agree to disagree. The latter is the only logical reason I have at this time, but I'm open to enlightenment.
> I liken it to a beer fan intentionally reaching for a warm can of (insert crappy beer here), or choosing a Sams Cola.
> I'm not a leaf snob but I'd gladly smoke any of the several tolerable nc out there for under $4, or not smoke at all for a couple days, than puff on a cc shortfiller. I've tried several and they're just too awful to finish.


Everyone knows I love my short fillers. Am I gonna sit around the fire and enjoy one with a beverage..No, I've got plenty of other higher end choices for that situation.

Am I gonna grab one when I'm running for groceries. Puff on it for ten minutes, let it die in the ashtray while I shop? Yep If I choose not to relight it, it's .50 worth of cigar down the crapper.

Will I fire one up on the course, forget it by the green , after I the putt, and not drive all the way back to get it. Yep

They have their place. Guilt free wasting of a half decent smoke. If I've got 8$ laying on the green, my cheap @ss WILL go back to get it and then I gotta let the slow @ss group behind us play through..

I'm just sayin. They have a niche.

sent from... searching for Easter eggs and my sanity


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

So tell me, how much "time off" from the forum would you guys need to smoke through a couple of bundles of Quints and JLP's? Ya' know, just in case you want to keep talking about nothing but those abominations. >


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Just gotta plug my EL-Credito Street Sticks!


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

lol, getting off topic?

Someone mentioned the R&J CEC as simple but reliable, and I agree. I like the RG perlas, Ive enjoyed the non-plus I have smoked (10?). I guess im saying that there are a few cheap and cheerfuls I enjoy if we are not counting short filler. 

I hate Fonseca, JLP etc. I can barely stomach them when i am heavily intoxicated. Thats the only time they come out and I wont be buying more.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Great thread Jack. Very well put together run down of C&C CC's. 
Btw that $80 can of Tapados I got recently put 'em right at $5 each! WINNING! Vegueros are a great cigar for the money. Thanks for all your efforts here.


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

How about cuaba divinos? Those seem to fall in the cheap and cheerful category. What do you guys think of them?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

blackrabbit said:


> How about cuaba divinos? Those seem to fall in the cheap and cheerful category. What do you guys think of them?


All the ones I'd had in the past were...uh... divine! Bought a box recently that seemed, I dunno, skinnier (?) than I remembered them. Had one ROTT that was very disappointing, seeming to confirm they'd changed over the last few years. But wait! I smoked the second one out of that box just yesterday after letting them rest for a couple of months and it was just as good as I remembered them!

Moral to the story: While some cigars can be pretty good ROTT, never condemn one prematurely if it isn't.

So good call @*blackrabbit*! Cuaba Divinos definitely fit and make the grade. I should have included them. A bit of an oddball, though. Put 'em in the "shorties and new breed" heading I guess.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> So tell me, how much "time off" from the forum would you guys need to smoke through a couple of bundles of Quints and JLP's? Ya' know, just in case you want to keep talking about nothing but those abominations. >


I'll take two months if you're offering.. Thanks..lol

sent from... searching for Easter eggs and my sanity


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

The short fillers do hold a different spot than the cheap n cheerful selections. There's so many options in the C&C category. I for one, absolutely love the variety to be had there. I've had much better luck there than I have in the value market for NC's. You could lay out 5 NC's in the same price range next to a Partagas MF or Habanero and, I'd reach for the Parti 9-10 times. 

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

poppajon75 said:


> The short fillers do hold a different spot than the cheap n cheerful selections. There's so many options in the C&C category. I for one, absolutely love the variety to be had there. I've had much better luck there than I have in the value market for NC's. You could lay out 5 NC's in the same price range next to a Partagas MF or Habanero and, I'd reach for the Parti 9-10 times.
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


Agreed. There are NCs that i like but they are all in the $10-$20 range. I have quite a few CCs that i love under $10 and even a few under $5. I cant say that for NCs


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

I have to put in a good word for the monte 5, which I think is cheerful ++ if you like the monte profile. Close to the $5 price point.


----------



## Tulse (Nov 9, 2017)

For a time sensitive wedding (thankfully not mine), what cheap and cheerful would you buy and smoke ROTT, or maybe only a month at rest, or don’t bother?


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I got a box of Partagas MFs recently that smoked good rott. HUHC is a decent choice as well. 

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Tulse said:


> For a time sensitive wedding (thankfully not mine), what cheap and cheerful would you buy and smoke ROTT, or maybe only a month at rest, or don't bother?


My favorite suggestion for a wedding cigar is the Hoyo de Monterrey Coronations. That's a mareva (PC) that comes in a white tube. It leans just south of medium, but is still very flavorful. Price is typically under $5, which in my book still slides in as a C&C.

So, to me it has all the desired elements... 1) Not overpowering, nor too big - good for both noobs and experienced cigar smokers. 2) Being Cuban makes it a rare treat for most guests, especially in the US. 3) Price is right, and reasonable enough not to worry over those uninitiated guests who will inevitably want to try one but end up putting it out prematurely. 4) Generally okay with limited rest. 5) White colored tube fits nicely with the wedding theme, keeps the cigars fresh when laid out for hours at the reception, and allows for easy addition of a commemorative printer label making the tube itself double as a souvenir (i.e mine would have been labeled "_Jack & Mary 11/24/1990_").


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

curmudgeonista said:


> My favorite suggestion for a wedding cigar is the Hoyo de Monterrey Coronations. That's a mareva (PC) that comes in a white tube. It leans just south of medium, but is still very flavorful. Price is typically under $5, which in my book still slides in as a C&C.
> 
> So, to me it has all the desired elements... 1) Not overpowering, nor too big - good for both noobs and experienced cigar smokers. 2) Being Cuban makes it a rare treat for most guests, especially in the US. 3) Price is right, and reasonable enough not to worry over those uninitiated guests who will inevitably want to try one but end up putting it out prematurely. 4) Generally okay with limited rest. 5) White colored tube fits nicely with the wedding theme, keeps the cigars fresh when laid out for hours at the reception, and allows for easy addition of a commemorative printer label making the tube itself double as a souvenir (i.e mine would have been labeled "_Jack & Mary 11/24/1990_").


Jack, you are a fountain of useful info. Always such amazing answers. Glad to have your expertise on tap, brother.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Tulse (Nov 9, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> My favorite suggestion for a wedding cigar is the Hoyo de Monterrey Coronations. That's a mareva (PC) that comes in a white tube. It leans just south of medium, but is still very flavorful. Price is typically under $5, which in my book still slides in as a C&C.
> 
> So, to me it has all the desired elements... 1) Not overpowering, nor too big - good for both noobs and experienced cigar smokers. 2) Being Cuban makes it a rare treat for most guests, especially in the US. 3) Price is right, and reasonable enough not to worry over those uninitiated guests who will inevitably want to try one but end up putting it out prematurely. 4) Generally okay with limited rest. 5) White colored tube fits nicely with the wedding theme, keeps the cigars fresh when laid out for hours at the reception, and allows for easy addition of a commemorative printer label making the tube itself double as a souvenir (i.e mine would have been labeled "_Jack & Mary 11/24/1990_").


Perfection. That's just the right bit of tube-protected pomp & circumstance for the shirt pocket.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

talisker10 said:


> I have to put in a good word for the monte 5, which I think is cheerful ++ if you like the monte profile. Close to the $5 price point.


I gotta go along with this great choice and your giving your guests a premium long filler cigar. Many premiums in the $5 range and under. Why just recently HUHC are on sale $94 box of 25 that's $3.76 a stick.Another vendor had Partagas shorts at $115 for a box of 25 at $4.60 a stick that's a no brainier in my book. Remember an educated consumer makes the best customer!:vs_cool:


----------

